# New Puppy



## bellowme (May 23, 2008)

My wife and I are stationed in Okinawa Japan. We have recently purchased a Maltese. He is the cutest thing we have seen. I am interested in potty training tips and anything else that could help. Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi and :welcometosm: ! We'd love to see pictures of Sammy. As far as potty training tips, there is a wealth of knowledge and information on this forum, if you just do a search under training or potty training.

Good Luck!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome to SM! We can't wait to see pictures of your new little fluff! Do you find a large selection of dog clothing for your fluff to choose from in Japan?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi and welcome to Spoiled Maltese!!!! The search engine is a great place to start for any information that you need for your new little Maltese. We would love to see pics............


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Welcome to sm, I know when Matilda was getting potty trained I would put a pee pad by the front door, she would go on it and then when she was bit older I started training her to go out side. It took her a couple months to really catch on. I always used pee pads at night until she was about a year old. She stopped using them and always went to the door. Good luck with it, I thought she would never catch on. :mellow I'd love to see pictures of your baby


----------



## bellowme (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for your help. We are not sure if we are going to use pee pads with Sammy yet. We have never used pee pads with any dogs we have owned in the past, but this is our first Maltese. We are going to have to make up our minds soon, because he comes home with us on Tuesday afternoon (can't wait). It sounds like alot of people on this forum like the pads. We may have to give them a try. Does it make it harder down the road to get him outside trained only? We will post pictures once we get him home.


----------



## bellowme (May 23, 2008)

> Welcome to SM! We can't wait to see pictures of your new little fluff! Do you find a large selection of dog clothing for your fluff to choose from in Japan?[/B]


There is a huge selection of pet clothes over here. Even the hardware store has an isle for pet clothes. The Japenese spoil there pets much more than Americans. They also take there dogs everywhere with them. They take there dogs out to eat with the family, shopping, some even take them to work. When we were looking for a house, our housing agent had her dog with her the whole time. This is a great country to own a small dog in, because they are excepted everywhere.


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi and welcome to SM. My baby is almost 8 months old. I trained her on pee pads. I have been trying to get her to go potty outside for a couple months now. LOL. Not that I don't like the pads. I will continue to use them whether or not she learns to go outside or not. However, when we are on outings, like to the park or walking, I would like her to know it is ok to go potty outside in the grass. She is the funniest little thing. She will hold her pee forever. When we get close to home, she gets so excited. First place she runs...to the pad to pee pee. I keep telling her she is a doggie and it is ok to pee pee in the grass. She looks at me like.....Are you kidding Mom...I am a Princess, and Princesses do not go pee pee in the grass!!!! LOL. Good luck with your new baby. I can't wait to see pics.
Cindy and Gigi


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Hi and welcome to Spoiled Maltese!

Josie is trained to potty outside only. I used traditional crate training when she was a puppy and she caught on fairly quickly. Here's how I did it: I'd take her outside and if she would potty, I'd praise like crazy and give her a treat. Then we would come inside and play for about 20 minutes and then I'd put her back in her crate. If she didn't pee when we were outside, she'd go directly in her crate. Then I'd repeat the whole process in an hour or two. After a week or two she caught on that she needed to potty outside. Then I'd let her play more in the house but only when I was directly supervising her. 

I also trained Josie to ring a bell on the door when she needs to go outside. I just hung some jingle bells on a ribbon from the door knob and shook them every time we went outside. It only took her a few days to catch on that if she rang the bells, I'd take her outside. 

Josie says: Mommy says I'm one smart cookie!


----------

